# First Breakfast Fatty and Spatchcocked Chicken ( W/ Qview )



## young one (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi All,

          Well I broke my smokin cherry this weekend with my first Breakfast Fatty and a spatchcocked chicken. I never heard of a fatty before coming to this forum..They looked so enticing I had to try one of those heart attack induced logs of goodness. Warning to those who've never tried one,... they can be highly addictive!..... Glad I tried it!

Now as for technique, I've got the Electric Gourmet Brinkman smoker and used hickory chips,...... next time I'll use the chunks, or foil wrap the chips cause adding wood while cooking is no fun in a bullet style smoker!

No smoke ring was achieved, the fatty came out oh so smokey good, however the chicken ( no brine used ) could have used some more smokey flavor for me, and the breasts came out to dry as well.

BTW, please excuse my overly used BBQ cookin tray, ( I think its time to break down & grab a new one! )

First the bacon weave wrap:








Then the Rolled out flattened 1-lb Jimmy Dean:







Next the hash browns: ( could have used some more )







Scrambled Egg with onions & peppers :







topped with shredded cheddar cheese:







Nicely rolled in plastic wrap:







All smoked and ready to devour!







They Money shot:







Here's the shot with the chicken, I mangled it when taking out of the smoker, she fell apart. ( & I had to try the wing right away! )







all in all pretty good first smoke, I had to brine the turkey breast overnight and am smokin that one today will post it later!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!

  Craig


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 13, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about! Nice roll on that fattie too!


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 13, 2011)

looks great and very tasty


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks delicious!


----------



## meateater (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice job it all looks great!


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 13, 2011)

That fatty looks like the stuff dreams are made of.

I might make one suggestion. I like to roll the sausage, then blanket the bacon over afterwards, that way all bacon is outside the roll, and has a chance to crisp up. When rolled with the sausage, there are parts that go into the roll. Give it a whirl and let me know what you think


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice fattie,

The bacon weave is perfect!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## tyotrain (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks great nice job.. Bet it was tasty


----------

